# Log turner



## Mandolin (Jul 13, 2021)

I done got to old and broke down to turn them big logs with a cant hook. So, I built me a log turn. Works fairly well

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2021)

Smart man!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2021)

Genius! Even young guys should be so wise! Chuck


----------



## djg (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep, exactly how we did it at the circle mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't have a building for my mill, mostly because the town zoning rulers get all nervous when you say sawmill. State law exempts portable mills without buildings from regulations. I have however turned logs in a similar manner using my tractor loader to provide the lift. I find using a chain with a roll hitch works well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Aug 9, 2021)

That takes all the fun out of grunting and sweating and then trying to catch the dang thing from falling off the rack when the stops decide to fall just about the time the log turns. 

Alan

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 9, 2021)

Sure beats a hernia

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------

